# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Nέα Κατηγοριοποίηση Περιοχών!

## koki

Γίνεται δοκιμαστικά μια νέα κατηγοριοποίηση των θεμάτων στο Project Status σύμφωνα με την περιοχή, για διευκόλυνση των χρηστών κατά την πλοήγηση στο φόρουμ.

Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί χρήστες που δεν μπαίνουν πολύ συχνά (πχ, η αφεντιά μου) πιθανώς να βρουν πιο χρήσιμη την ύπαρξη μιας Θεμ. Ενότητας με τα νέα και τις εξελίξεις της περιοχής τους, που τους ενδιαφέρει άμεσα. Ταυτόχρονα, οι συζητήσεις περί διαφόρων τοπικών ζητημάτων είναι τόσες πολλές που πολλές "υποσιτίζονται" πηγαίνοντας προς τα κάτω λόγω άλλης περιοχής, ή χάνουν το .. γεωγραφικό στίγμα τους και γίνονται γενικές. 

Καθότι όπως το δίκτυο μεγαλώνει είναι βασικό το να οργανωνόμαστε καλύτερα και κατ'αρχήν ανά περιοχές, προτείνεται η παρούσα λύση, πιθανώς με κάποιες αλλαγές. 

Παρακαλώ σχολιάστε σχετικά, και παραθέστε αντιρρήσεις ή αντιπροτάσεις εάν υπάρχουν.

ΥΓ. Εφόσον κρίνεται χρήσιμο, θα μεταφερθούν τοπικά θέματα από τις "Περιοχές" στην κατάλληλη νέα ενότητα.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Η ιδέα είναι πολύ καλή!

Καλό θα ήταν επίσης να μεταφερθούν και τα θέματα που έχουν σχέση με τις περιοχές στη νέα τους ενότητα. Αν υπάρχει θέμα σχετικά με το τι πρέπει να πάει που, ας μας πουν οι moderators να προτείνουμε όσοι το χρειαζόμαστε...

Με την νέα αρχειοθέτηση των θεμάτων, θα είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να μπορεί κάποιος να παρακολουθήσει την δραστηριότητα της κάθε περιοχής ξεχωριστά, αλλά και να φαίνεται και η ιστορική της διαδρομή!

Ως εκ τούτου, δηλώνω οπαδός  ::

----------


## mojiro

αναβαθμιση σε νεο phpbb που υποστηριζει tree-mode topics κατι
σαν και αυτο που εχουν στο insomnia.gr ή στο myphone.gr

αν επιτευχθει αυτο νομιζω ολα θα παρουν τον δρομο τους για ενα
πιο indexed φορουμ.

==========================================

επειδη φοβαμε οτι θα πειτε οτι δεν γινεται. προτεινω να φτιαχτουν
μεγαλες ενοτητες για την αττικη οπως υπαρχουν για τους λοιπους
νομους. μονο που θα ειναι πιο συγκεκριμενες.

προτεινω η ομαδοποιηση των δημων αττικης να γινει βαση των
υψομετρικων εμποδιων. τι εννοω ?

πχ ο shadowcaster εχει βαλει omni στον κορυδαλλο, ο κορυδαλλος
ειναι γεματος βουνα. παρολο που απεχουμε ουτε 800 μετρα μας
χωριζει ενα βουνο και το σημα της δεν με φτανει.


αυτα....

----------


## El-Vel

> Γίνεται δοκιμαστικά μια νέα κατηγοριοποίηση των θεμάτων στο Project Status σύμφωνα με την περιοχή, για διευκόλυνση των χρηστών κατά την πλοήγηση στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί χρήστες που δεν μπαίνουν πολύ συχνά (πχ, η αφεντιά μου) πιθανώς να βρουν πιο χρήσιμη την ύπαρξη μιας Θεμ. Ενότητας με τα νέα και τις εξελίξεις της περιοχής τους, που τους ενδιαφέρει άμεσα. Ταυτόχρονα, οι συζητήσεις περί διαφόρων τοπικών ζητημάτων είναι τόσες πολλές που πολλές "υποσιτίζονται" πηγαίνοντας προς τα κάτω λόγω άλλης περιοχής, ή χάνουν το .. γεωγραφικό στίγμα τους και γίνονται γενικές. 
> 
> Καθότι όπως το δίκτυο μεγαλώνει είναι βασικό το να οργανωνόμαστε καλύτερα και κατ'αρχήν ανά περιοχές, προτείνεται η παρούσα λύση, πιθανώς με κάποιες αλλαγές. 
> 
> Παρακαλώ σχολιάστε σχετικά, και παραθέστε αντιρρήσεις ή αντιπροτάσεις εάν υπάρχουν.
> 
> ΥΓ. Εφόσον κρίνεται χρήσιμο, θα μεταφερθούν τοπικά θέματα από τις "Περιοχές" στην κατάλληλη νέα ενότητα.


Συμφωνώ.

----------


## xaotikos

> ==========================================
> 
> επειδη φοβαμε οτι θα πειτε οτι δεν γινεται. προτεινω να φτιαχτουν
> μεγαλες ενοτητες για την αττικη οπως υπαρχουν για τους λοιπους
> νομους. μονο που θα ειναι πιο συγκεκριμενες.
> 
> προτεινω η ομαδοποιηση των δημων αττικης να γινει βαση των
> υψομετρικων εμποδιων. τι εννοω ?
> 
> ...


Αυτό συμβαίνει σε πολλές περιοχές. Για μένα η λύση είναι η εξής. Χωρίζονται η περιοχές σε βασικά κομμάτια όπως είπε η Διαλεκτή και όποιος ναι μεν ανήκει σε μια περιοχή αλλά λόγω εμποδίων κάνει links μόνο με άλλες (πχ Δυτικός αλλά κάνει links μόνο με κέντρο) θα πάει στην ενότητα που μπορεί να κάνει link. (δλδ στο κέντρο).

----------


## socrates

Όποιος θέλει να γίνει μεταφορά κάποιου thread περιοχής από το γενικό Περιοχές σε πιο ειδικό τμήμα ας το αναφέρει εδώ.

----------


## mojiro

εμφανης η αλλαγη αλλα εχει γινει 5σελιδο το φορουμ....  ::  
δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι για να το συμαζεψουμε ?
καμια ιδεα ?

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ πρότεινα αυτό σε admins και mods:



> Π.χ τα "Περιοχές" ,"Δοκιμές" και "Τι στήνεται τώρα" πολλές φορές μιλάνε για το ίδιο θέμα. 
> Μήπως να κάναμε μια ενότητα και για τους Cx κόμβους (AP) και όλα τα υπόλοιπα να πάνε στις περιοχές? Όλες οι συνενοήσεις-δοκιμές-νέοι clients/χρήστες σε κάθε περιοχή...
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή: Project status
> 
> -Ενεργοί Αχ & Βχ
> -Ενεργοί Cx
> 
> ...

----------


## ShadowCaster

> πχ ο shadowcaster εχει βαλει omni στον κορυδαλλο, ο κορυδαλλος
> ειναι γεματος βουνα. παρολο που απεχουμε ουτε 800 μετρα μας
> χωριζει ενα βουνο και το σημα της δεν με φτανει.


Τα βουνά σου φταίνε βρε ή ότι μένεις σε μονοκατοικία ανάμεσα σε 3 πολυκατικίες?  ::   ::   ::  

Συμφωνώ με αυτό :




> Εγώ πρότεινα αυτό σε admins και mods:
> 
> Π.χ τα "Περιοχές" ,"Δοκιμές" και "Τι στήνεται τώρα" πολλές φορές μιλάνε για το ίδιο θέμα.
> 
> Μήπως να κάναμε μια ενότητα και για τους Cx κόμβους (AP) και όλα τα υπόλοιπα να πάνε στις περιοχές? Όλες οι συνενοήσεις-δοκιμές-νέοι clients/χρήστες σε κάθε περιοχή...
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή: Project status
> 
> ...


xaotikos++

----------


## wireless.surfer

Δεχόμενοι πως στην Ανατολική Αττική ανήκουν οι περιοχές που είναι ανατολικότερα από την Αγία Παρασκευή, τα θέματα που αφορούν στην Ανατολική Αττική είναι τα εξής:

Scanning από ΣΠΑΤΑ - El Vel Πρώτα αποτελέσματα

Σπατα - El-Vel Δοκιμές

Ανατολική Αττική

Ενδιαφέρον για κόμβο στην Παιανία - Σπάροζα

Νεος χρηστης στο Ντραφι

Καντζα - Ντράφι

Κάντζα - Ανθούσα

Λεωφόρος Αθηνών Σπάτων 18.5 χλμ. Here I am!

Ανατολική Αττική ( Παλλήνη - Παλαιοπαναγια )

Κόμβος στην Άρτεμη

Κόμβοι Ανατολικής Αττικής (Ανατολικά του Γέρακα)

Ανατολική Αττική (Σπάτα)

Ανατολική Αττική: ESSID "otenet" ?!?!?!?!?

S.O.S : ΠΑΛΛΗΝΗ-ΚΑΤΖΑ-ΓΛΥΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ

Νέα Μάκρη

Ανατολική Αττική (Γέρακας, Παλλήνη, Σπάτα, Παιανία, Κορωπί..


Rafina Wireless to Kallitexnoupoli or Pikermi

Rafina Wireless

Rafina Wireless Metropolitan Network

Γλυκά Νερά

Μεσόγεια και Ανατολική Αττική

Πιστεύω πως δεν μου ξέφυγε κανένα από την ενότητα περιοχές. 

Αν δεν υπάρχει αντίρρηση από κανένα, πιστεύω πως θα ήταν καλό να μεταφερθούν.

Ευχαριστούμε προκαταβολικώς  ::

----------


## Achille

Μήπως να κλειδωθεί η ενότητα Περιοχές, ώστε να γίνονται οι νέες δημοσιεύσεις στις κατά τόπους ενότητες;

Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ζητήσει να μετακινηθεί το θέμα του από τους moderators.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Μήπως να κλειδωθεί η ενότητα Περιοχές, ώστε να γίνονται οι νέες δημοσιεύσεις στις κατά τόπους ενότητες;
> 
> Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ζητήσει να μετακινηθεί το θέμα του από τους moderators.


Damn Right!

----------


## koki

Indeed.

Παρακαλώ όποιος θέλει κάποια μετακίνηση να στείλει πμ στους Moderators ή τους Admins.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μια απορία… ηλίθια??? (we will see)… Η Αγ. Παρασκευή που ανήκει…..? Ανατολική ή ΒΠ… Αν κατάλαβα καλά από Αγια και προς Παιανία είναι Ανατολική… οοοο γουοτ δε χελ…. Ας με βγάλει κάποιος από την μιζέρια μου…
Ανατολική?? Ε? ε?? ή Βόρεια.. ε? ε? Ανατολική μαλον  ::   ::

----------


## trendy

Ανατολικά Προάστεια βέβαια.

----------


## wireless.surfer

> Δεχόμενοι πως στην Ανατολική Αττική ανήκουν οι περιοχές που είναι ανατολικότερα από την Αγία Παρασκευή, τα θέματα που αφορούν στην Ανατολική Αττική είναι τα εξής...


Κι εγώ πιστεύω πως η Αγ. Παρασκευή ανήκει στην Αν. Αττική. 

Ότι έγραψα παραπάνω το έγραψα μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν δικαιούμουν να εκφέρω γνώμη για την Αγ. Παρασκευή. 

Δηλώστε λοιπόν οι κομβούχοι της περιοχής που πιστεύετε πως πρέπει να ανήκετε και ενταχθείτε!

----------


## socrates

Βασικά είχε προηγηθεί μια τέτοια συζήτηση, και θεωρήσαμε ότι είναι καλύτερα να το αφήσουμε φλου, παρά να φτιάξουμε έναν χάρτη και να τον χωρίσουμε. Η κρίση είναι καθαρά στους ίδιους τους κομβούχους.

Παράδειγμα αν θεωρήσουμε ότι τα Βριλήσσια ανήκουν Βόρεια και η Αγ. Παρασκευή Ανατολική Αττική, και υπάρχει ένας κόμβος στην Αγ.Παρασκευή που έχει links μόνο στα Βριλήσσια (ισχύει και το αντίθετο), τότε αυτός μπορεί κάλιστα να κάνει τις διάφορες συζητήσεις του στην περιοχή που ανήκουν τα Βριλήσσια.

Πάντως θα βόλευε να χωρίσουμε τις περιοχές βάση και της μορφολογίας. Η Αν. Αττική όπως είχε αναφερθεί αρχικά, διαχωρίζεται φυσικά από δύο ορεινούς όγκους το Πεντελλικό και τον Υμηττό. Απλή σκέψη είναι!

----------


## NetTraptor

Ανατολική έκλεισε… απλώς είχα έναν ενδοιασμό για το πώς θα χαρακτηριστεί μέσα στο forum… 
Το που είμαστε κυριολεκτικά εεεε…. Το γνωρίζω!

Παρακαλώ όλους τους συντοπίτες και τις συντοπίτισσες (you F**** wish) να προβούν στη ειδοποίηση των Mods για την μετακίνηση των σχετικών thread! Έκανα την αρχή…  ::  

Thankth! netsailor

----------


## trendy

Όχι Jo δεν είμαστε Ανατολική Αττική. Μέσα στο φόρουμ των περιοχών δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου Ανατολικά Προάστεια. Η Αγία Παρασκευή είναι το ανατολικότερο άκρο των ορίων περιοχής πρωτευούσης και μαζί με το Χολαργό και τον Παπάγο (και μερικές ακόμα περιοχές ανατολικά της Αθήνας) αποτελούν τα Ανατολικά Προάστεια.

----------


## ok_computer

μηπως θα μπορουσα να μεταφερθω στη περιοχη κεντρο απο το τι στηνεται τωρα;;;

----------


## xaotikos

> μηπως θα μπορουσα να μεταφερθω στη περιοχη κεντρο απο το τι στηνεται τωρα;;;


done

----------


## ALTAiR

Βασικά η Αττική όσον αφορά τις νομαρχίες χωρίζεται σε 5 περιοχές.
Αθηνών, Ανατολικής Αττικής, Δυτικής Αττικής, Πειραιώς Α' & Πειραιώς Β'. 
Δείτε χάρτη στο παρακάτω Link http://www.ypes.gr/kapodistrias/greek/kapo/nomoi.htm
Σύμφωνα πάντα με τον Socrates θα μπορούσε να χωριστεί η Αττική ανάλογα με τη μορφολογία και να φτιαχτεί χάρτης του AWMN. 
Θα μπορούσα να χαρίσω μία εκτύπωση από Plotter στο σύλλογο με τις περιοχές της Αττικής όπως θα διαμορφώνονταν κατά AWMN πρότυπο!!!

----------


## koki

Καλή η σκέψη, αλλά η "Νομαρχία Αθηνών" είναι ένας γίγαντας.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Καλή η σκέψη, αλλά η "Νομαρχία Αθηνών" είναι ένας γίγαντας.


Δε θα ήτανε μια περιφέρεια, αλλά ανάλογα τα βουνά και τους λόφους κλπ θα γινότανε το χώρισμα.

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω επανέρχομαι στο θέμα των Δημοτικών Φέουδων και των υπερδημοτικών για τα Φέουδα με λίγες συνδέσεις με τα μαξ.5 άμεσα γειτονικά τους...

----------

